

Resisto.rs: No frills resistor color codes - joewalnes
http://resisto.rs/#4.7k

======
grecy
Do you have any plans to allow the user to input colors and get the value?

~~~
joewalnes
Yep!

------
Breakthrough
Nice, that's pretty slick... I also have to admit, sweet domain name (that's
one I'll remember for sure :D).

------
joewalnes
I've just updated the site to show 4 band vs 5 band resistors (by popular
request).

------
mijnpc
amazing website/tool, wish i had this site a few years back when studying
electrics...

